# My setup



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I wanted to share my barn setup in the goat management thread, but I had a hard time narrowing down the pictures, so instead of photobombing that thread, I thought I should start my own. When we moved, we did not intend to use the existing outbuilding as a barn, but ended up doing so due to our conservation easement that restricts new construction. I have been pleasantly surprised by how well this building (that previously to us was used as storage for junk) has worked, so I felt it was worth sharing:

This is the entrance to the buck area. It fastens with a caribiner on the outside, as do all our doors:









This is their indoor area. The door at the back connects to the doe area and will open into a breeding pen:









This is their outdoor area, with bonus Bucky photobomb:









And this is the sealable door to their pasture. It abuts the doe pasture, so we only let them out when they are not in rut or we are evaluating whether a doe is in heat:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Directly to the left of the buck entrance is the door to the feed storage and through that the doe area:









Both the buck and doe areas have pass throughs for hay and light switches. 









The doe area has a blocked off space at the entrance so that the girls don't gang up on me and beak into the hay/grain room. We built the hay feeder and have a mineral feeder for kelp, and one for Golden Blend minerals:









What I most love about our barn is that it has two sides of pull up/down doors, so it can be as closed:









Or open, as I need.:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

The back (you can see the other side of the buck door) has this, where we are currently constructing kidding pens:









To the left of that is the feeding alley, with another door that can be open or closed, depending on the temperature. The dry does come in on the right and exit on the left, being collared to their station during feeding.You can also see our frost free waterer in the foreground:









This is the does' outdoor area, and the gate to their pasture. You can see on this how close we are to the highway:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Nice, looks great! I like your goats, they're cute.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well my goats are jealous they want to come visit!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine are jealous too! Nice set up :thumb:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## JamieAnn (Nov 6, 2013)

FarmerInaDress said:


> What I most love about our barn is that it has two sides of pull up/down doors, so it can be as closed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that idea!!! I'm adding it to my barn wishlist  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow!! Very, very nice!


----------



## LewisFamily (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks awesome! Lots of good ideas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Arms319 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow. I can't believe that you weren't going to use that for the goats to begin with. It's awesome!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah, I can't either. It wasn't fenced or divided inside to begin with, but I am really glad we ended up using it. It is the only building on the property that has a deep layer of gravel/rock, so it drains really well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice setup!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, great setup. I can't wait till I'm older and have my own place, I will make it exactly how I want. Right now I have a doe pen, and a buck pen. The does have an old tool shed, and the bucks have a house made out of apple crates! It's nice, but I wish it was larger, with more space for milking, feed, kidding pens, etc  I'm glad I have what I have though!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Ummm I have barn envy! Beautiful setup! Can my goats and I come live with you?! Lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice! I may glean some ideas on a future setup for mine down the road a ways!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow! You definitely have a well thought out setup which appears to be highly functional. Extra points for repurposing an old building! I think adapting and repurposing gives a unique character and greater depth to any project. Well done!


----------

